
How Pixar Lost Its Way - fmihaila
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/how-pixar-lost-its-way/524484/?single_page=true
======
laughfactory
I miss the old Pixar. Yes, now Disney is making better animated films, but I'm
not sure it's worth the loss of truly great Pixar films. Plus, it seems that
Disney is slipping too. Though they released some good films after the
acquisition of Pixar (Tangled was excellent), their recent releases have
been... mediocre. I never liked Cars, Finding Dory could've been better... I
suppose Moana was pretty good, but the exception to the new rule. Now to see
good, emotionally resonant films, we look to other studios. Kubo was
astounding good, for example. Props to Lassiter for his success, but it comes
at the cost of great films for the whole family.

------
babesh
Intentional talent drain. A tiny bit of anecdotal information from a talk
given by a couple of Pixar artists was that if you were an artist, you could
get paid 30% more in Southern California than at Pixar in Emeryville. Also
talked to an engineer who left Pixar for Google. I think Bob Iger doesn't want
an independent and powerful Pixar.

~~~
mifreewil
What's in Southern California?

~~~
Kindra
Disney Animation is based out of Burbank. I think the writing was on the wall
when John Lasseter took over as head of basically all of Disney's animation
groups which includes Pixar.

------
throwaway28743
Frankly neither Pixar, nor Disney's animated films come anywhere close to
Studio Ghibli's artistry in story-telling. The tech is definitely cool though.

------
ouid
My suspicion is that Disney wanted Pixar's secret formula, but under its own
brand. So they stole it, and fabricated a story about how the two studios work
in parallel, and don't share ideas with each other.

~~~
velodrome
_> So they stole it_

They bought it.

~~~
benchaney
But they're on a different part of our floor.

[https://youtu.be/xnG1OiGGL0Q?t=41s](https://youtu.be/xnG1OiGGL0Q?t=41s)

------
reilly3000
I know Jobs was pretty hands off with Pixar, but the fall of their creative
height started when Steve moved on. I was surprised the article made no
mention of this.

